# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #18

## Sensei

Time for another competition! I am gonna be running this one, and things are going to be a little different! 
This is what the previous competition looked like! If you are interested:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-17-a.html

I am going to have 3 groups this time.

Teir 1 - beginner (lower league)
Teir 2 - intermediate (upper league)
Tier 3 - expert (higher upper league)

If we get enough people! sign up for which one you think you belong in. If you can post your average LD/week, that will help me with setting up teams and all. If you don't want to, then you don't have to. If we don't get enough people, then I shall just split it into upper and lower league. 

Depending on how quickly people sign up, I should start in around a week!

People that have signed up
*Sensei++
Dolphin++
fogelbise++
LolaTheLoner++
anotherdreamer++
Dreamer++
Canislucidus++
Nfri++
Ctharlie+
StephL+
Xanous+
OneUpBoy71+
Fryingman+
ThreeCat+
PostScript99+
LouaiB+
vagaltone+
SammyTheSnake
lucidmats
dreambh
greendrive
DragonMaster21
antoia
SPD
Covlad96
MrPriority
Pickman
sprada
Chessica
NightFeather
JoannaB
*




++ = higher upper league
+ = upper league

----------


## StephL

Heey - great of you to do this, Sensei!!
Sign me up for intermediate, please!

 ::yddd::

----------


## sprada

Am I late?  :smiley:  
Please sign me up for the lower league.
Cheers.

----------


## Pickman

Okay, sign me up for lower league please.  Right now, my average LD rate seems to be once or twice a month if that helps (about 0.25-0.5 a week I guess).  
Thanks.

----------


## fogelbise

Yes, thank you for running this Sensei!

Though I can't count myself as an expert, I should probably challenge myself in tier 3. 

My consistency is off and on, but I think I should be able to get lucid at least 3 nights a week. I don't often get multiple's in a night but did have some success with that earlier this month and in the past when focused.

----------


## MrPriority

I like this idea! Sign me up  :smiley: 
I have an induction rate of 1,5 a week so far, though I have been getting more lately.
All of my lucids are very short though, like 5sec - 5min, so I can only do the most basic of tasks. 
Tier 1 would be appropriate for me I think.

----------


## dolphin

Thanks for running this Sensei! I would like to join in the higher upper league. I'm averaging around 6 LDs a week this year.

----------


## Xanous

Ooooh this competition.  ::rolleyes::  Yeah I need some motivation so count me in. Of course, I fluctuate but I guess I get average 2 LDs per week.

----------


## Sensei

> Ooooh this competition.  Yeah I need some motivation so count me in. Of course, I fluctuate but I guess I get average 2 LDs per week.



Alright. I would recommend Tier 2. Do you agree with the terms?  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

Yeah that sounds fine to me.

----------


## LolaTheLoner

I'm in! Since I really want to hone my skills after being out of it for a while, I'd like to go in at tier 3. I'm averaging 2-3 (good) lucids per week right now.

----------


## OneUp

Hey bro mind if I join? I have about 1 lucid every night, so I guess sign me up for intermediate? Thanks Sensei :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Nice work, Sensei!
I had seen Scionox's comp mentioned elsewhere but I couldn't find it in Lucid Challenges. No wonder, I was looking in the wrong place!

I'm definitely keen. I'm a bit dry at the moment, mostly due to lack of sleep. I'd probably fit best in the intermediate level at the moment, but I might move up when I'm sleeping better.

If you hold the team comp again, I'd love to team with CanisLucidus, since the goals would fit in with our current challenge.
He says he'd be keen if we get to choose our own teams.

Sign me up for the individual stuff anyway, this will be fun!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Lola! Thanks for joining.

Dreamer
Every person will be partnered up with one or two people (depending on the amount of people). I don't know if you can be teamed with him, but some of the rules will be different, so I am not gonna stop you from any "personal goals" and things like this. I'll put you into intermediate.  :smiley: 

Also! When this started, we didn't have the lucid challenges. It was mainly for people in GLD class, but then it grew. I might move it over to the Lucid Challenges...





> Hey bro mind if I join? I have about 1 lucid every night, so I guess sign me up for intermediate? Thanks Sensei



1/night? I would really recommend Tier 3, but I will allow you to be in Tier 2 if you wish (since your LD count is 44).

----------


## OneUp

> 1/night? I would really recommend Tier 3, but I will allow you to be in Tier 2 if you wish (since your LD count is 44).



Yea, my LD frequency went up just recently, so Ill be changing that soon. But yea Tier 2 sounds good, thanks man  :smiley:

----------


## Mismagius

Awesome!  I've been waiting for this  ::mrgreen:: 

I'm in a bit of a dry spell at the moment, having only about 2 per month right now, so put me for the lower league.   Hopefully this competition will help with my LD rate  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Done OneUpBoy (what do you want me to call you? that is a bit long... boy?)





> Awesome!  I've been waiting for this 
> 
> I'm in a bit of a dry spell at the moment, having only about 2 per month right now, so put me for the lower league.   Hopefully this competition will help with my LD rate



Hopefully! I am looking forward to reading crazy LDs. This one will be different, and most of the differences will really effect the lower league I think, so read the new rules carefully (when I set up the thread and all)!  :tongue2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I've been taking a break from lucid dreaming lately, but I love these competitions too much to not join. I will sign up!~ (tier 3)

----------


## ThreeCat

I would like to be in Tier 2, please!  I've been lucid 12 times this month, but haven't had one since the 10th or so.  We'll see what happens!

----------


## Chessica

Sign me up for lower league, please! So excited! Have been waiting for a new competition to start to give me some motivation for LD'ing! Haven't tried for any LD's since the last competition, I think. Maybe this will get me to LD again!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

You know I'm in.  Intermediate.    I've been plagued by long dry spells in between lucids all this year but in the past competitions have worked wonders for frequency.

----------


## FryingMan

> I would like to be in Tier 2, please!  I've been lucid 12 times this month, but haven't had one since the 10th or so.  We'll see what happens!







> 'm definitely keen. I'm a bit dry at the moment, mostly due to lack of sleep. I'd probably fit best in the intermediate level at the moment, but I might move up when I'm sleeping better.



 I will respect other people's tier choices.   I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices....

And I haven't had a lucid since around June 20-something, I'm about at barely 2 a month these days, and choosing intermediate.  Well at least I dream a heck of a lot, so we'll see what steady recall can do against frequently lucid, as long as recall continues to be valued in this competition.  Hey maybe it can even be valued higher than in the Scionox ones, giving me a chance!

----------


## ThreeCat

> I will respect other people's tier choices.   I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices....
> 
> And I haven't had a lucid since around June 20-something, I'm about at barely 2 a month these days, and choosing intermediate.  Well at least I dream a heck of a lot, so we'll see what steady recall can do against frequently lucid, as long as recall continues to be valued in this competition.  Hey maybe it can even be valued higher than in the Scionox ones, giving me a chance!



I'm not working right now, so I've had a lot of time to sleep, meditate, and talk about LDing.  I'm sure when I get back in the saddle there will be some NLD blowback  :smiley:   But I am hoping to see some more action from these competitions!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I will respect other people's tier choices.   I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices.  I will respect other people's tier choices....
> 
> And I haven't had a lucid since around June 20-something, I'm about at barely 2 a month these days, and choosing intermediate.  Well at least I dream a heck of a lot, so we'll see what steady recall can do against frequently lucid, as long as recall continues to be valued in this competition.  Hey maybe it can even be valued higher than in the Scionox ones, giving me a chance!



LOL, I am not kidding about being dry this month - my count is at 3 for July, and they were pretty weak!
I promise I'll step on up to the appropriate tier when I'm back in the game.  :tongue2: 
I have a feeling I'm already going to get smashed in the intermediate comp the way I'm going at the moment... expert would utterly destroy my ego! haha
Although I _am_ kinda staring longingly at those double +s...

----------


## Nightfeather

I'm still working on gaining lucidity regularly, so sign me up for beginners , please.  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> LOL, I am not kidding about being dry this month - my count is at 3 for July, and they were pretty weak!
> I promise I'll step on up to the appropriate tier when I'm back in the game. 
> I have a feeling I'm already going to get smashed in the intermediate comp the way I'm going at the moment... expert would utterly destroy my ego! haha
> Although I _am_ kinda staring longingly at those double +s...



Doooooo it! Join the double +s  :Good idea: 

Your skills are magnificent

----------


## PostScript99

Hi DV, it's been a while.  ::D:  Intermediate for me, please. 

I like the new three tier system, but is the scoring system going to change?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Doooooo it! Join the double +s 
> 
> Your skills are magnificent



Awww, shucks!  ::content:: 
Well, I can't refuse after encouragement like that!

I broke my dry spell with 3 LDs last night too, so maybe my bad run is over (hopefully!)
You can add me to the ++ crew if you think it's appropriate, Sensei.
Perhaps my strong task recall will make up for my lower LD count...

----------


## LouaiB

I'll join intermediate please!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> Awww, shucks! 
> Well, I can't refuse after encouragement like that!
> 
> I broke my dry spell with 3 LDs last night too, so maybe my bad run is over (hopefully!)
> You can add me to the ++ crew if you think it's appropriate, Sensei.
> Perhaps my strong task recall will make up for my lower LD count...



Doubleplus good!     3 in one night, and you wanted to slum with us intermediates!?  :tongue2:

----------


## covlad96

I'll join in with this, can you put me in the beginner league please  ::D:

----------


## OneUp

Haha its cool Sensei, just start calling me OneUp. Sounds cooler than just "boy" lol  :smiley:

----------


## Darkmatters

How about 1^? For true minimalism..

----------


## Sensei

1^.  :tongue2:  Sounds good to me.

Darkmatters. Gonna sign up?

----------


## Darkmatters

Nope - just offering a suggestion.

----------


## Sensei

> Nope - just offering a suggestion.



Thanks for the suggestion! Reminds me of Oneironaut Zero's nickname.
Feel free to join.  :tongue2:  All are welcome.

----------


## Sensei

EVERYONE!
Hey! Quick update for everyone. I am closing sign ups on Monday, Competition will start on Friday the 25th.

On Monday I will give you guys the new updated rules and the teams.  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

> EVERYONE!
> Hey! Quick update for everyone. I am closing sign ups on Monday, Competition will start on Friday the 25th.
> 
> On Monday I will give you guys the new updated rules and the teams.




I like the idea of changing the rules a bit. I would suggest getting rid of points for things like WILD and WBTB. We give points for "lucid" and that seems like enough. Is WILD better than DILD? So, I suggest to limit confusion, just points for lucid. People would say, lucid 3, wild 3, wbtb 2 = 8. 8 out of a max of 20 just for getting lucid? It should have been just 3 regardless of how you got there. Of course that is just my take on it, but I do like the idea of updated rules. It should freshen things up.

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, I have been away from dreaming for a while and have almost no recall, but I need to get back to it.  :smiley:  beginner please.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Sign me up!  My LD rate recently has been 2 per week.  I'm feeling punchy and kinda leaning toward upper-upper but put me wherever you think is best.

I know Dreamer mentioned this, but she and I are partnering on the DV member challenge at the same time.  It would _really_ be nice if we were on the same team.  Otherwise I'll have conflicting goals from different challenges and probably wind up being a lousy teammate on this challenge.

----------


## Ctharlhie

If I'm not too late I'd like to sign up for intermediate. These challenges are always a great motivator and I need to get back in the LD groove!

----------


## Sensei

Sivason
First thing I did was take away differentiating points for different induction methods.  :smiley:  I didn't think about taking points away for WBTB as well. I am gonna take that away as well.  ::D:  hope you like the rest of the updates as well. 

JoannaB
Thanks for signing up!

Awesome Canis. It is better for you to be in Tier 3 then. Especially since you are on the fence on it. I am hoping to make tasks work together, so I don't wanna crush the spirit!

Ctharlie! I'll sign you up. Not too late, sign up ends on Monday (Try and get more people in if ya can! The more the merrier). Love your 3 step guide to SP btw.  :wink2:

----------


## spd

hope I'm not to late, got back into lding and I think this will motivate me a lot. In for beginner please

----------


## Nfri

Great news! Thanks for notice Sensei. I've just arrived from Italy and I'm ready to roll  :superman:

----------


## lucidmats

Awesome, please sign me up Sensei! Teir 1 here  :smiley:

----------


## Bharmo

Hi guys! I'm also coming back after a couple of super-busy months... Please, sign me up for begginer, Sensei (just had 1 LD in the last 2 months)

Gave some thought to the competition point system and came out with a suggestion: Why not choose a skill or set of skills to develop in each level and reward it accordingly?
_I.e:
- Begginer / Tier 1 (for lucid dreaming fundamentals) Dream recall and WBTB points would count double.
- Intermediate / Tier 2 (for frecuency) Getting lucid and/or induction techniques points would count double.
- Advanced / Tier 3 (for dream control) Dream control points would count double.
_
It's just a rough idea. For instance, IMO tier 1 should reward daytime awareness, but how would you do that? And doubling dream control points in tier 3 would produce some (maybe) too high scores, wouldn't it?
Anyway, thanks Sensei for getting this competition rolling, looking forward to see your fixes to the point system!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I like the idea of changing the rules a bit. I would suggest getting rid of points for things like WILD and WBTB. We give points for "lucid" and that seems like enough. Is WILD better than DILD? So, I suggest to limit confusion, just points for lucid. People would say, lucid 3, wild 3, wbtb 2 = 8. 8 out of a max of 20 just for getting lucid? It should have been just 3 regardless of how you got there. Of course that is just my take on it, but I do like the idea of updated rules. It should freshen things up.



Are you signing up sivason? I hope so!

You were so nice in my last dream with you, and I'm sure that being in competition with you would spark more appearances.  :smiley: 

Excellent suggestions for rule updates, too.

----------


## Sivason

> Are you signing up sivason? I hope so!
> 
> You were so nice in my last dream with you, and I'm sure that being in competition with you would spark more appearances. 
> 
> Excellent suggestions for rule updates, too.




Thanks, but I do not seem to be on the same level as the competitors lately. It used to be that scoring a maxed out LD every other night might win (say 140 points) but recently someone scored 665 points (so that is what? Over 2.3 maxed out LDs a night?). It seems completely common for half a dozen competitors to score over 280 points (which is about 1 maxed out LD a night?)

WOW! I am just not on that level.

----------


## StephL

> Haha its cool Sensei, just start calling me OneUp. Sounds cooler than just "boy" lol



Ha! Been doing this as well somewhere! ~Dreamer~'s art thread, maybe?





> Darkmatters. Gonna sign up?







> Nope - just offering a suggestion.



Come on!! Because the dark still matters and all? Going to be fun!!

:pillowfight:


Will there be a link to the actual thread in here?
My thoughts on these points: getting lucid should be getting lucid points-wise, but it's nice to reward somebody for doing a WBTB try, even if it leads nowhere. Maybe just count it in that case? And getting lucid with whatever all counts the same, so it doesn't matter then if you did it with WBTB?
And it would be great if one could collect a bit more points per dream with doing stuff than last time - I guess that's the plan anyway already.
Ah shame - I forgot what else there was which I found suboptimal the last time..

But you'll do a good job there, Sensei - I don't doubt it - if you were Scionox I would now post a thankyou dragon - just insert what you would like in your imagination!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Thanks, but I do not seem to be on the same level as the competitors lately. It used to be that scoring a maxed out LD every other night might win (say 140 points) but recently someone scored 665 points (so that is what? Over 2.3 maxed out LDs a night?). It seems completely common for half a dozen competitors to score over 280 points (which is about 1 maxed out LD a night?)
> 
> WOW! I am just not on that level.



I thought the different tiers were meant to make it more inclusive for people at different levels...
I haven't taken part in this comp before myself, so I'm not sure what to expect.
I am lucid much less often than some people in my tier, so I might be struggling to hang in there, haha.
I'd like to think the comp is more about encouraging each other and having fun though... winning the most points is just a bonus, right?

C'mon sivason, we can plod along in the points-department together!  :Nod yes:

----------


## greendrive

I am beginner and have about  2 per month. Please sign me up for beginner level.

----------


## Zyangur

I'm out of practice and need to get motivated again  :wink2: . Please sign me up for beginner.

----------


## antoiaOLD

This sounds interesting. I've had 2 LDs this month (finally broke a 2 month dry spell) but I'm still working on consistency, so sign me up for the beginner tier  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

Intermediate please, around 2 per week  :smiley:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

It's Tuesday here in the UK, but you haven't posted the rules yet, so can I join in? 

Edit: less than 1LD per week, so tier one for now :-(

SammyTheSnake

----------


## FryingMan

> I like the idea of changing the rules a bit. I would suggest getting rid of points for things like WILD and WBTB. We give points for "lucid" and that seems like enough. Is WILD better than DILD? So, I suggest to limit confusion, just points for lucid. People would say, lucid 3, wild 3, wbtb 2 = 8. 8 out of a max of 20 just for getting lucid? It should have been just 3 regardless of how you got there. Of course that is just my take on it, but I do like the idea of updated rules. It should freshen things up.



OH no no no, keep the WBTB points, that is an IMPORTANT incentive!  I would prefer to see the WILD points stay also as an incentive but don't have as strong an opinion about that.

And, sivason, you CANNOT compare in-competiiton LD performance to out-of-competition LD performance and then conclude that you can't compete.    For one thing, a major point of the competition is to boost motivation, for another, LD performance can be 10x or more in-competition than out-competition (personally speaking).   So don't think that people's in-competition performance is necessarily the same as their out-competition performance.

----------


## Sensei

@Sammy, i'll sign you up here in a bit. I had a dinner party last night that I had forgot about, I thought I was gonna have an hour on the computer. I will put up teams as soon as possible, but the rules will be complete tomorrow afternoon.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Arigato, yume sensei :-)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Sivason

> OH no no no, keep the WBTB points, that is an IMPORTANT incentive!  I would prefer to see the WILD points stay also as an incentive but don't have as strong an opinion about that.
> 
> And, sivason, you CANNOT compare in-competiiton LD performance to out-of-competition LD performance and then conclude that you can't compete.    For one thing, a major point of the competition is to boost motivation, for another, LD performance can be 10x or more in-competition than out-competition (personally speaking).   So don't think that people's in-competition performance is necessarily the same as their out-competition performance.



I used to compete and no one, _including me_, scored anywhere near as high as half a dozen member have lately. The amount of solid LDs this would take seems inhuman (or suspicious). How the heck have I been left so far behind, when I have had a 26ish year head start on most of you? Oh well, maybe the new generation has mutated and evolved (which is great; go man kind!) I will just watch this one and see what happens. I am interested to see the new rules. Perhaps I will join in on the next one.



I could see getting a point for attempting WBTB and a point for attempting WILD, but then if you DID get lucid, you would only get the lucid points and not the points for attempting WBTB or attempting WILD.

----------


## FryingMan

> I used to compete and no one, _including me_, scored anywhere near as high as half a dozen member have lately. The amount of solid LDs this would take seems inhuman (or suspicious). How the heck have I been left so far behind, when I have had a 26ish year head start on most of you? Oh well, maybe the new generation has mutated and evolved (which is great; go man kind!) I will just watch this one and see what happens. I am interested to see the new rules. Perhaps I will join in on the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> I could see getting a point for attempting WBTB and a point for attempting WILD, but then if you DID get lucid, you would only get the lucid points and not the points for attempting WBTB or attempting WILD.



Hmmm, I remember some members not that long ago scoring multiple hundred point nights every night (Hukif, Naiya, etc.).    I don't think the current crop of (admittedly very high frequency) LDers comes anywhere near that.

And personally, my max LDs in one month is 7, typical recently about 2-3, but during the competitions I experienced 7 LDs in 10 days, a rate averaged out to about 21 per month, 7-8 times above my normal frequency.    In competitions I have (up to now) broken all my records by huge margins.    Afterwards I'm usually exhausted for a while, but the competition effect is real, you can see it in almost all the participants.

And note that the frequency isn't the real point gainer, control is.   lucid is just 5 points, the remaining 15 all come from control.  And there are so many bonuses that aren't limited to the 20 points.   So goal memory and control are very heavily rewarded.

And thinking you won't win isn't a reason not to join!    It's fun checking for everyone's latest entries, there's a real camaraderie (and competition!) in the competition that makes it fun.   

And maybe after 26 years your SC needs a little kick in the a$$ to keep things fresh and active!   Come join in the fun, we'd be so happy to have you with us!   I for one would love to read 14 consecutive days of your DJ in competition-mode!

----------


## Nfri

Sivason



> The amount of solid LDs this would take seems inhuman (or suspicious). How the heck have I been left so far behind, when I have had a 26ish year head start on most of you?



This give us a question: Is even possible to high level lucid dream every night? I believe it is. But lots of senior experienced members here seems to refuses this hypothesis  :Sad:

----------


## Sivason

> Sivason
> 
> This give us a question: Is even possible to high level lucid dream every night? I believe it is. But lots of senior experienced members here seems to refuses this hypothesis



I average a couple hundred a year, but perhaps only 30-40 bad ass master level LDs in a year. I am by no means the best I could be, as I assume I will improve over the next 40-50 years. Part of the problem I suppose is that I do not honestly push myself as much as one can for just 2 weeks. Life sets in and sometimes sleeping seems too attractive to seriously WILD. I think it is probably possible, but I must admit, I become highly suspicious of some members claims. One member says his LD count is so many thousand since such and such a time. Which comes out to 5 LDs a night. They started some time soon just before that. Really? I sometimes have 5 in a night, but only a couple times a month at best. I am sorry to sound cynical.

----------


## ThreeCat

> I average a couple hundred a year, but perhaps only 30-40 bad ass master level LDs in a year. I am by no means the best I could be, as I assume I will improve over the next 40-50 years. Part of the problem I suppose is that I do not honestly push myself as much as one can for just 2 weeks. Life sets in and sometimes sleeping seems too attractive to seriously WILD. I think it is probably possible, but I must admit, I become highly suspicious of some members claims. One member says his LD count is so many thousand since such and such a time. Which comes out to 5 LDs a night. They started some time soon just before that. Really? I sometimes have 5 in a night, but only a couple times a month at best. I am sorry to sound cynical.



On my phone, so making it short: if someone lies about LD quality and count, who Is really being cheated here!?  Personally, I think it is really cool that you average a couple hundred LDs a year.  That's a big number to me.  But my take is that if someone just pretends to LD, they are missing out on so much experience.  This is unfortunate behavior but sad that that person feels it is necessary to lie.  You should join the competition  :smiley: . I agree with trying man; your DJ is very interesting, and I'm sure it will be epic in competition mode.

----------


## Hukif

> I average a couple hundred a year, but perhaps only 30-40 bad ass master level LDs in a year. I am by no means the best I could be, as I assume I will improve over the next 40-50 years. Part of the problem I suppose is that I do not honestly push myself as much as one can for just 2 weeks. Life sets in and sometimes sleeping seems too attractive to seriously WILD. I think it is probably possible, but I must admit, I become highly suspicious of some members claims. One member says his LD count is so many thousand since such and such a time. Which comes out to 5 LDs a night. They started some time soon just before that. Really? I sometimes have 5 in a night, but only a couple times a month at best. I am sorry to sound cynical.



If you are going to be that specific, just come out and say the name... seriously?
Also, get your facts straight. I started my LDing practice well over 18 years ago.

And this sensei, is why I won't be joining again the comps; it seems to be a bad thing so yeah.

----------


## Sivason

> If you are going to be that specific, just come out and say the name... seriously?
> Also, get your facts straight. I started my LDing practice well over 18 years ago.
> 
> And this sensei, is why I won't be joining again the comps; it seems to be a bad thing so yeah.



Are you suggesting no one else on here has ever claimed to have almost 5 LDs a night, every night (on average)?

----------


## Hukif

Is that what you said? That members who claimed that they have 5 LDs a night?
Or was it "I become highly suspicious of some members claims. One member says his LD count is so many thousand since such and such a time. Which comes out to 5 LDs a night."? Because I don't know many members who claim a certain LD count since such and such time that comes out to 5 LDs a night when you do the math... especially right after the post of fryingman. Oh and then the "They started some time soon just before that." if I am not mistaken.

Regardless, if you are going to accuse someone be a bit more civil and say whom exactly you are accusing; also will stop letting my drama derail the thread... sorry about that.

----------


## Sivason

*I owe an apology to every one on Dream Views.* 

I should never voice distrust in any one else's claims. 

*None of you know if I have had even a single lucid dream, ever.*

The only source of suspicion I could possibly have stems from my own lack of ability.

As if I could think my skills represent what can be achieved in 28 years of serious study. It only represents what* I* have been able to achieve.

This is unfair of me.

----------


## Bharmo

I have to admit that sometimes I've read someone's feats and doubt crossed my mind for a second, but then realized that if we don't trust each other... well, what's the point being here on this forum? So I understand Hukif got upset.
But on the other hand I must say that someone who acknowledges his error and apologizes with such honesty deserves all my respect.

----------


## Nfri

Sivason




> I owe an apology to every one on Dream Views. 
> 
> I should never voice distrust in any one else's claims.



Doubting is the primary mindset of great oneironaut  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

> *I owe an apology to every one on Dream Views.* 
> 
> I should never voice distrust in any one else's claims. 
> 
> *None of you know if I have had even a single lucid dream, ever.*
> 
> The only source of suspicion I could possibly have stems from my own lack of ability.
> 
> As if I could think my skills represent what can be achieved in 28 years of serious study. It only represents what* I* have been able to achieve.
> ...



I am glad to see this. I have learned from and really respect both sivason and Hukif. They both helped me early on and I am glad they are part of this forum. Although I would guess that you are not including me in the discussion since I am usually more middle of the table in these competitions, I have found that when I put focus into DEILDing I can get multiple lucids in a night which makes some of the participants that get those really impressive scores seem legitimate. I also agree with ThreeCat that anyone that does choose to lie (and I haven't seriously suspected anyone in the competitions I have been in) is only cheating themselves. It would be awesome if sivason and Hukif joined! I love you guys and hope you both are around these forums for many many years to come!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> It would be awesome if sivason and Hukif joined! I love you guys and hope you both are around these forums for many many years to come!



+100000000000000000000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Join! Join!   Join!   Join!   Join!   Join!   Join!

----------


## Sensei

Attention! Your Head Asplode!

*The competition will be starting Sunday the 27th @ 8 PM YOUR time. So if you are wondering “When is that?!?”, then it is Sunday… the 27th… at 8 PM… Wherever you are. 
the competition will end the Sunday the 10th, at 8 PM (Sunday naps!). 
*

Welcome to the new and revised competition!!! Have some fun! Be competitive! There are a lot of new ways to gain points, so make sure to read the points carefully not to miss out. 
Rules are subject to change before the competition starts.
If you have any questions, please ask now so that I can find out any big errors that I made while making this.  :smiley:  If you have legitimate problems with teams, then PM me and we'll see if we can work it out. I did not pick them at random, I picked them in ways that make sense to me. haha. 


Rules for conduct:
Don’t lie
Don’t accuse anyone of lying
Lucid Dreams must be posted in the dream journal on DV with link posted here to count (If you don’t want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, than you can PM it to me)
Dreams must be lucid for a Dream Control, DV extra tasks, challenge tasks, or three step tasks to count. 

Points
There are a lot of new ways for points, so read this!

Remembering and Trying
This has changed, there is no points for WILD, DEILD, or SCPJILD. If you have a lucid, it is 5 points. 
If you have more than 5 DEILDs in a night, you no longer get the points for “remembering a lucid dream”, but you still get points for dream control and whatever else you do in the dream.
remember a fragment - 0.5 points
Remember a full dream - 1 point
Remember a lucid dream - 5 points
*WBTB fail (no lucid after WBTB) - 1 point
*WBTB success (lucid after WBTB) - 3 points

Dream Control
For ever Lucid dream that you have, there is a 20 point limit for dream control tasks. It doesn’t matter if it is your umpteenth LD or the night or even your thousandth DEILD, then you can still get 20 points in the dream.


Basic Tasks

*Do a successful Reality Check   -   1 point

*Unsuccessfully stabilize the dream - 1 point

*Successfully stabilize the dream   -   2 points

*Interact with a Dream Character   -   2 points

Flying   -   4 points

Telekinesis   -   4 points

Super Strength   -   4 points

Super Speed   -   4 points

Basic Summoning   -   4 points (Summoning from the pocket / Make someone appear from around the corner / behind)

Gain Invulnerability   -   4 points

Eat Something   -   4 points

Object/DC changing   -   4 points (Fully change object or DC into different object/DC)

Push your hand through an solid object   -   4 points (Note: 'Pushing finger through hand' reality check does not counts)

Partial Transformation   -   4 points

Get on an Electronic Device - 4 points (Doesn’t have to work, just try)


Advanced Tasks

Change Gravity - 6 points (doesn’t have to be for everything, at least one object)

Teleport   -   7 points

Element Manipulation   -   8 points

Fully move through big solid object   -   8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)

Advanced Flying   -   10 points (Flying at high speed / into space)

Advanced Summoning   -   10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary)

Advanced Object/DC changing   -   10 points (Change enormous object/DC into different objects/DCs or many objects/DCs at same time)

Mass Telekinesis   -   10 points (Use telekinesis on ten objects at the same time or one enormous object)

Time Control   -   10 points (Speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally, teleportation into different time doesn't counts for this(but counts for Teleport task))

Full Transformation   -   10 points


Dreamviews Extra Tasks
TOTM
http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...-2014-a-6.html
*Task of the Month for meeting a DV member can only count for one at a time.
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...cid-dares.html
TOTY
http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2072623
Personal Goal
Make and post a personal goal and complete it..

Based on completion amount (does not need to be in order) The status for each will either be “complete” or “incomplete”, so there is no reason to complete any twice.
If you complete 1 - 5 points
If you complete 2 - 10 points
If you complete 3 - 20 points
If you complete 4 - 50 points

You can complete more than one DV Extra task per dream. 


Challenge Tasks
These are going to be the Challenge tasks for the first week, I will announce the second set of tasks on day 7 of the competition, in order to give us enough time to do it on night 8.

Tier 1
Read a DCs mind - 10 points

Tier 2
Feel a DCs emotions - 20 points

Tier 3
Fully possess a DC, mind and body, without possessing your body and mind. Note: unless the DC knows that he is dreaming, you should lose lucidity, so you should tell the DC that they are dreaming if you want to keep lucidity - 30 points

Three-Step tasks

You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks from the list above except for stabilization and reality check ones. When you achieve the first task, you get 5 points in addition to the points from the task. When you achieve the second task you get 10 additional points, but only if the first task is already done. And when you achieve the third one you get 15 additional points only if second task is done.
Note: You don't have to do all of them in single dream, they can be done in different dreams.

Tier 1
You can pick any of the dream control tasks.
Tier 2
Your last task must be an advanced task
Tier 3
All of your tasks have to be advanced

The Fourth Step
This is a continuation of the 3 step task. It is different though, it is worth 50 points, It is after the three step tasks, you have to do all three tasks in one LD, however it can be done in any order.

Dream Journal
In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to put it in the DJ on the site and post the link here. 

Dream Journal Comments



*Spoiler* for _Sample_: 



Sample Dream
Let’s say that my three step task is:
Teleporting
Advanced Flying
Time control


My dream:
*NyxCC*
I try to make it out of the house, but my dream body isn't working very well. I lay down and teleport out of the house. I see a lot of cars wrecked in the road. I notice that it is probably my fault, since I am standing right in the middle of the road. I realize that there is no one in any of the cars. Touché dream. I slow down... I try to think of a creative way to find her. I see a body in the wreckage and walk to it and see that it is just legs, not what you normally think of when you think "legs in wreckage", but more like a pair of legs that were made to be that way. On to option number 2, I turn to the sky and don't see what I am looking for, but there are plenty of clouds to conceal it. I decide to just head there. I send out a message to NyxCC on my phone to where I am going (I just touch the phone to send it). I think of where I am wanting to go and direct the wind that way. I start floating over there and realize that I need to fly faster and higher. I walk up a few steps and it sends me from about 5 mph (8 kilo/hour) to about 100 (160 kilo/hour) and about 100 meters up. I notice that I am not alone and I turn around to see NyxCC behind me flying along. She is flying like a DBZ character and looks back to her normal self (normal from what I have seen of her in dreams).


"Try and keep up!" I yell and speed up to double my speed. She flies above me and I turn around and fly upside down. She pushes me down and I start falling. I can see the water coming at me, smell the ocean. I keep going at that speed and pull myself up at the last second before I hit the water. I can feel the water splashing on my back and I lift my head up to the sky. NyxCC is a few inches away from me and smiling. She shoves me down again, but this time I fall into the water. I go down a bit and then float back up. NyxCC is laughing and I start laughing too. I imagine a small island behind me and start swimming towards it. It is a small floating child's playground. I climb on shore and step up to the playground. I try to imagine a ladder to the place I want to go in the sky, but can't seem to find one. I find a small place under a slide and try to imagine that it is a teleportation device. I make some buttons on the bottom of the slide and hit them. Nothing happens. I decide to just apparate and get there. I can see the place in my mind. I grab NyxCC's hand and turn, nothing happens. I imagine it in my head more and more and am in a limbo between both places. NyxCC's hand makes it more real back on the play-island. I try to do this about six times and it wakes me up on the sixth time.

Dream Journal Points

Another new way to score points
Dream Journal points
For every 5 Lucid Dream Journal posts - 2 point

If you post in 5 different lucid dream journal entries, you will be awarded with 2 points. If you post 10, it is will be 4 points, 15, 6 points.

Points for dream
Lucid dream: 5 points
You don’t get the 1 point for a dream when it is lucid, you get 5 for the lucid
Teleport: 7 points
Advanced Flying: 10 points

finding a DV member in a dream is a TOTM, so I get 1 part done. Teleporting and then Advanced flying were the first parts of my three step task, so I get 2 of them done.
Meet a Tea
First DV Task (TOTM): 5 points
1st 3 step task (Teleporting): 5 points
2nd 3 step task (Advanced Flying): 10 points
Total for dream and night: 41 points



It seems like a lot more points than previous competitions, and I think that the extra points will work well with the Tiers. The task points should be balanced well among tiers. It doesn’t make much sense for people that get 300+ points to only be able to get 45 possible bonus points. 

If you want to be able to be eligible for all points, you need 4 things:
Personal Task
Create an in dream task that you have not done before (This could be something like “teleport” if you haven’t done it before and put teleport as part of your 3 step task)
Three step task
Put down your three step tasks in order
Look at TOTM, TOTY, and lucid dares.

Teams!

Tier 3
The points marked with a “*” are not achievable by Tier 3. 
Sith
Sensei
Dolphin
fogelbise
LolaTheLoner

Jedi
anotherdreamer
Dreamer
Canislucidus
Nfri

Tier 2
Hatfields
PostScript99
LouaiB
vagaltone
Fryingman

McCoys
Xanous
OneUpBoy71
Ctharlie
ThreeCat
StephL

Tier 1
Snakes
SammyTheSnake
lucidmats
dreambh
greendrive
DragonMaster21
antoia
SPD

Mongeese
Covlad96
MrPriority
Pickman
sprada
Chessica
NightFeather
JoannaB

Team Tasks

Meet a teammate  - 10 points for the first time, 5 after (5 points per extra teammate after the first, for instance, if I meet Dolphin, Fogelbise, and lola, I get 10 + 5 + 5 = 20 points. If I find all three of them in a different dream, then I would get 5 + 5 + 5 = 15)

Show your teammate a previous dream - 10 points (only achievable once)

Have a teammate take you somewhere that they say they have been in a previous dream - 10 points (only achievable once)

Have a teammate teach you something - 10 points (only achievable once)


Enemy Tasks

Meet an enemy - 5 points first time, 3 after (3 points per extra teammate after the first, for instance, if I meet anotherdreamer, dreamer, and canis, I get 5 + 3 + 3 = 11 points. If I find all three of them in a different dream, then I would get 3 + 3 + 3 = 9)

Fight an enemy - 10 points (only achievable once)

Fight an enemy (or enemies) with an ally (or allies) - 20 points (only achievable once)


Awards! Fancy Titles!
Limit 1/person
These might seem strange since no points are in them, but they are similar to wings in the task of the month. You will get the title (haven’t decided exactly how to “give it”), but I have a couple weeks to find out and I will bestow it to you and you shall have it until the next competition comes around. Each one has a "secret title" That I think that the recipients will like.  :smiley:  I will probably add more later, but this is what I have for now.

Tier 1
Most WBTB
Most RCs
Most fragments
Most dreams
Most dreams Flying

Tier 2 and 3

Most dreams teleporting
Most dreams escaping the void
Most wilds
Most Sex dreams
Longest DEILD chain
Most caught FAs
Most LDs


It seems like a lot more points than previous competitions, and I think that the extra points will work well with the Tiers. The task points should be balanced well among tiers. It doesn’t make much sense for people that get 300+ points to only be able to get 45 possible bonus points. 

It is not formatted right now, but it will be in the competition thread itself. I will send you an e-mail prior to the start as a reminder. 

There are a lot of tasks and things to do, but I would recommend that you *BE CREATIVE!* Find a task that you can get a lot of points on and focus on that until accomplished. Maybe a way to get a TOTM, TOTY, and 3 step task by doing the exact same thing. Creativity is certainly rewarded in these competitions. I don't expect everyone to get done ALL OF THE TASKS EVER! Don't overwhelm yourself, pick one and run with it. 

If you want to be able to be eligible for all points, you need 4 things:
Personal Task
Create an in dream task that you have not done before (This could be something like “teleport” if you haven’t done it before and put teleport as part of your 3 step task)
Three step task
Put down your three step tasks in order
Look at TOTM, TOTY, and lucid dares.

----------


## dolphin

When getting points for the Dreamviews extra tasks, to get 50 points do we have to complete four different types of tasks (say a TOTM, a TOTY, a lucid dare, and a personal goal) or can we also set and complete 4 personal goals and get points that way? 

The personal goal has to be something that we've never done before, right? In that case, I think in order to get points for the personal goal, the personal goal week we pick should be the same type of task we can pick for the 3 step tasks.  

Also, is the entire competition one week or two weeks?

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Ooo, right, that should probably be Sunday the 10th for the end date so it can be two weeks.

Awesome awesome, I particularly like the Awards/fancy titles, I know which one I'm going for  :drool:   ::hump:: 

Thank you, Sensei, for putting so much thought into this and for running it and for all the cool new things!   ::goodjob::

----------


## Sensei

Thanks dolphin. Yes it is supposed to be the tenth. Shall change it here in a second. 

Ah, each one is either marked as incomplete or complete. < in my mind that could only be taken one way, will make it more clear. You can only get points for each one once. You get points for however many parts you complete. 

Are you saying should, as in "a rule", or should, as in "it is smart" my personal goal can't really be any of the dream control tasks, since I have already done them all before. I think most people in tier 3 will have that problem. 

Fryingman! Glad you like it. It goes well with the way this thing is gonna end. :3

----------


## ThreeCat

Transforming into a frockin pegasus-unicorn tonight and sensing emotions while galloping into space.  My teammates will ride on my back, and will rain holy hell on some enemy DCs. Got this shit.

Correction: in a few nights  :;-):

----------


## Nfri

If you have one lucid remembered then it's 5 points or 5 points + 1 points for remembered dream?

and why are those points left out in the tier 3?

*WBTB fail (no lucid after WBTB) - 1 point
*WBTB success (lucid after WBTB) - 3 points
*Do a successful Reality Check - 1 point
*Unsuccessfully stabilize the dream - 1 point
*Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
*Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points

For example wbtb is really essential and difficult even for experienced oneironaut. I don't see the point of skipping these points at all, au contraire, these activities are crucial and should be appropriately valued.

----------


## Sensei

Nfri
5 points total. 
Because I believe that tier 3 being who they are supposed to be, already have their.technique down, so if that involves or doesn't involve WBTB I don't want to favor one. Also some of them never stabilize or RC in a traditional sense. I (for instance) check the stabilty of the dream and raise it only if needed. So at this point it becomes personal preferance to RC or stabilize. Also, if it is too unstable, lots might just say "screw it" and DEILD. Interact with DC, most people in tier 3 have had their LDs "even out" a bit. Some people for instance never ever see DCs in lucids (note summoning DC still counts as points if they want a DC). Others have evened out the oposite wayand always see DCs. Interacting with certain DCs will even get them lucid. Hope this makes sense.  :smiley:  

Everyone!

Don't forget
Personal task
Put an item in the SAO menu and take it out in a different dream. 
3 step task
Gravity
Teleport
Element manipulation

----------


## Bharmo

> ^^ Ooo, right, that should probably be Sunday the 10th for the end date so it can be two weeks.
> 
> Awesome awesome, I particularly like the Awards/fancy titles, I know which one I'm going for  
> 
> Thank you, Sensei, for putting so much thought into this and for running it and for all the cool new things!



The awards are indeed an excellent idea for extra motivation, some times you see you won't win the comp, but now who says you cannot get at least one of the awards?
 :Clap:

----------


## dolphin

I just imagined some would make the personal goal easy for themselves to get easy points. But, since they can only complete one personal goal for points that doesn't really matter.

Anyway, my 3 step tasks are:
Fully move through big solid object
Teleport
Full Transformation

Personal task:
Fully transform into another animal

----------


## Sensei

> I just imagined some would make the personal goal easy for themselves to get easy points. But, since they can only complete one personal goal for points that doesn't really matter.
> 
> Anyway, my 3 step tasks are:
> Fully move through big solid object
> Teleport
> Full Transformation
> 
> Personal task:
> Fully transform into another animal



Depending on what it is, and who it is. The only rule with personal goal is that it has to be something that you haven't done before. It should work for all levels since someone just beginning could put "eat something" as a personal, but someone like me and you will have to find something we haven't done.

----------


## Nightfeather

My 3 step task:
Push Hand through solid object
Fully move through big solid object
Partial Transformation

Personal Task:
At least partially transform into a feline

I guess a full transformation gives only 10 points and not an extra 4 points for partial transformation. But it would count for my 3 step task, right?

----------


## fogelbise

You put a lot of work and thought into this and it is much appreciated Sensei!!  :smiley: 

I will think about my 3 steps and personal and post them before the start date. I appreciate having this platform to further improve my skills, learn new things and the fun we have reading each others achievements. One comment, and it is not a big issue, is that the scoring does seem to promote DEILDing over any other method (slightly more than previous competitions).  A participant may not have as much of an incentive (related to points/competition) to stay in what may be a wonderful lucid dream if you have already achieved 20 points (and either already did the bonus tasks previously or can't remember the bonus tasks). I am not sure what the solution is without raising the maximum points above 20, and again, I will go along with the way it is either way and be happy of course!  :smiley:   I am excited about the new elements to the competition as well!  :smiley: 

By the way, which one is this?/what is SAO? - "Put an item in the SAO menu and take it out in a different dream. "

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 step task:
time control
elemental manipulation
change gravity

personal task:
completely eat an entire person

Are DEILD-chain dream points limited to 20 now instead of 10?

----------


## FryingMan

I think the promotion of DEILD is fine, since the ability to produce a DEILD chain seems to me to be the pinnacle of LDing.    It can be sort of hard though to determine just what is a DEILD: were you really awake or was it a FA?   Did you maintain consciousness all the way into the dream or did you just DILD?    But I don't worry about these little details: if I can finish a dream (lucid or non-lucid) and consistently enter a string of LDs afterwards, I'd be ecstatic.

----------


## FryingMan

My 3-step (I guess we're putting them here instead of the official thread?):

1) interact with a DC
2) basic summon
3) fly

Personal task: teleport without landing in the void.

I think it's fine for tier 3 to not have points for really basic things, that's the tier to really push one's boundaries.

----------


## Sensei

> I think the promotion of DEILD is fine, since the ability to produce a DEILD chain seems to me to be the pinnacle of LDing.    It can be sort of hard though to determine just what is a DEILD: were you really awake or was it a FA?   Did you maintain consciousness all the way into the dream or did you just DILD?    But I don't worry about these little details: if I can finish a dream (lucid or non-lucid) and consistently enter a string of LDs afterwards, I'd be ecstatic.



Yes, and what if I have a lucid dream that I accomplish nothing in, and then chain a DEILD that I hit do a bunch? That would be so frustrating! It isn't bringing DEILD up to par, as much as it is making the dream control equal no matter what LD you are in.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> One comment, and it is not a big issue, is that the scoring does seem to promote DEILDing over any other method



Yeah, am I reading it right that a 5-link DEILD chain gets you the same points as 5 separate DILDs?   ::o: 





> I think the promotion of DEILD is fine, since the ability to produce a DEILD chain seems to me to be the pinnacle of LDing.    It can be sort of hard though to determine just what is a DEILD: were you really awake or was it a FA?   Did you maintain consciousness all the way into the dream or did you just DILD?    But I don't worry about these little details: if I can finish a dream (lucid or non-lucid) and consistently enter a string of LDs afterwards, I'd be ecstatic.



You know, I've actually found it to be the opposite.  If I'm having to DEILD from one LD to the next, it's usually because I didn't get great stability out of the dream.

That's why I personally count a lucid chain as a _single LD_ rather than a bunch of separate LDs.  IMO, it's really just one lucid that was unfortunately chopped up into pieces but then saved by DEILDing.  If I can, I strongly prefer to have one long LD or just move through the void without leaving the dream at all.

----------


## FryingMan

Well when you put it like that I agree.  Sure, I'd rather have 90-minute solid vivid fully-aware epic LDs all night long every night, but I'll take DEILDs any day instead of just waking up.

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... My deilds are rarely like that anymore. They are long anf powerful. Haha

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Yeah, am I reading it right that a 5-link DEILD chain gets you the same points as 5 separate DILDs?  
> 
> You know, I've actually found it to be the opposite.  If I'm having to DEILD from one LD to the next, it's usually because I didn't get great stability out of the dream.
> 
> That's why I personally count a lucid chain as a _single LD_ rather than a bunch of separate LDs.  IMO, it's really just one lucid that was unfortunately chopped up into pieces but then saved by DEILDing.  If I can, I strongly prefer to have one long LD or just move through the void without leaving the dream at all.



I am totally with Canis on this one. I can stay in LDs for a long time and get a lot done, and generally I will not attempt a DEILD if I've had a successful LD because I'd rather write in my DJ about all the amazing things I just did.
Sometimes when I DEILD, I forget parts of the previous dream(s) because they are taken over by new dream memories.
I think I will really struggle to keep up with the DEILDers with this point system, even if my LDs are extremely stable with strong dream control.
Can we meet halfway? I'll try to think of an alternative solution.

I'm mostly happy with the points though, and I'll have a think about my 3-step and personal goal.
Thanks for putting this together, Sensei!

----------


## Sensei

I definitely see where yall are coming from. I have had many DEILD chains that were only DEILD because of the instability.  I wouldn't want to give points to instability over experience. Yall wanna talk about this elsewhere and see if we can come up with something.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I definitely see where yall are coming from. I have had many DEILD chains that were only DEILD because of the instability.  I wouldn't want to give points to instability over experience. Yall wanna talk about this elsewhere and see if we can come up with something.



Yeah, I use DEILD almost exclusively to make up for previous instability.
Maybe we could do a group Skype chat when CL is free later.

Thanks for including the Lucid Dares, btw, that's awesome!  ::D: 

I'm really excited about all the tasks, this is going to be a lot of fun!

----------


## StephL

I agree about the DEILD thing - it would motivate to DEILD away like the devil on the cost of quality - even while I don't think, many would do it such.
And I'd also like to know what you mean by SAO menu?
Another thing - will you open a separate thread with the stuff all in the first post for easy lookings ups?
Lots of thoughts and effort went into this, obviously - thank you again - lets kick it off!  ::wink::

----------


## FryingMan

DEILDing is a part of the big picture of LDing, I don't think it should be removed entirely.  It is a successful "get lucid" event and as such it should carry points.      Turning it around, let's say someone is skilled at DEILDing and less skilled at long, stable dreams, why shouldn't one be able to gather points the way that they're good at?     I think it's pretty clear that stability, goal memory, and control will win out even over DEILDs the way they are.  You'd have to get 4 DEILDs in a chain with no control to match a single maxed out from control LD.    

Don't think this is really an issue?

I'm not an interested party since I've never really DEILDed and certainly never chained.

----------


## Xanous

So is there an official rules post?  Start date? Sorry I don't have time to dig past all the other nonsense posted here.

----------


## FryingMan

> So is there an official rules post?  Start date? Sorry I don't have time to dig past all the other nonsense posted here.



Typical whining you'd expect from a McCoy  :tongue2:  (note the tongue in cheek and some friendly cross-team ribbing).

Post #72.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> So is there an official rules post?  Start date? Sorry I don't have time to dig past all the other nonsense posted here.



http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2114350

Soon to be updated though, we're discussing now. Maybe best to check back later, I'll leave you a message when it's ready.

_Edit:_ Oh, speedy work, FryingMan! haha

----------


## ThreeCat

Just feel I need to say this -- while DEILDing Is generally not that difficult -- especially coming out of a prematurely-ended LD -- there is always a chance that the dreamer will lose lucidity if they DEILD into a false awakening.  There should be something given for successfully DEILDing, but I am fairly certain I could jiggle my WL body a bit to wake up, and then have a silly long DeILD chain.  I would not really want to do that, as it feels a bit cheap, but it's the possibility.

Also, I will update my personal task chain very soon.  Just need to ponder a bit . . .  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

I didn't think this through, Fryingman - too lazy - some sort of a middle way would be good - maybe it's good already - I'll have to study the whole thing more in depth...
And Xanous - I guess there will be a new thread for the comp with the rules and teams and whatnot in the first post - here you go for what he pre-posted:





> Attention! Your Head Asplode!
> 
> *The competition will be starting Sunday the 27th @ 8 PM YOUR time. So if you are wondering When is that?!?, then it is Sunday the 27th at 8 PM Wherever you are. 
> the competition will end the Sunday the 10th, at 8 PM (Sunday naps!). 
> *
> 
> Welcome to the new and revised competition!!! Have some fun! Be competitive! There are a lot of new ways to gain points, so make sure to read the points carefully not to miss out. 
> Rules are subject to change before the competition starts.
> If you have any questions, please ask now so that I can find out any big errors that I made while making this.  If you have legitimate problems with teams, then PM me and we'll see if we can work it out. I did not pick them at random, I picked them in ways that make sense to me. haha. 
> ...

----------


## ThreeCat

Also, I see points for fighting enemies -- what about converting them to your side/being nice?  Any points there?  Also, does shrinking/enlarging/multiplying fit in under basic dream control/changing DCs?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Also, I see points for fighting enemies -- what about converting them to your side/being nice?  Any points there?  Also, does shrinking/enlarging/multiplying fit in under basic dream control/changing DCs?



I much prefer peaceful/friendly tasks to fighting tasks, so I would love this!
I'll still fight you for your dare though, Sensei.  :Boxing:

----------


## Bharmo

Here we go:
3ST: Tk, Flying, Element Manipulation
I suck at summoning/teleporting but still want for my Personal Task: Getting any *Numenera*-related stuff in my dream  (I.e. See my new avatar and profile picture)

----------


## Sensei

OK. I have revised the rules with some other Competitors and come up with some "compromises" and changes. It will change the way we score things like crazy. Will post it when we are done with it, but it should make everyone very happy.  ::rolllaugh::  <-<- Maybe not that happy. :smiley:  <-<- this happy.

Cat, I thought about that, but couldn't come up with anything. That is why I put points for meeting without fighting. That way you can still hang with both sides. Shrinking and growing. Might need to be added. I'll talk to some people about it.  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

Those who use alarm DEILD could easily get 10 Lds in a chain if they had the time. I have no idea if they should all count as seperate events. This morning I set my alarm for 2 hours before I really needed to wake, with a 9 minute snooze. I hit a DEILD almost every time, but each was a small petty LD not nearly as cool as any one of my non-alarm based LDs. I do it just for fun and because I love the feeling of transitioning. 
One problem is the limited recall because having so many micro LDs in a row makes them all sort of blend together. In a sense I really just had a long LD with fading in and out. I am not sure if a chain like this would warrent full points for each. No idea the best way to handle it.
Perhaps if each section is clear enough to be a distinct good DJ entry with multiple events they could count as full LDs, but at some point they are not truelly distinct seperate events in my opinion. Good luck deciding the best approach to that.

*I would like to propose a simple rule. Only 3 LDs a night can count for full points. Beyond that you would just get say 3 bonus points for each extra LD. You would score the best LD regardless of order or style/method.*

----------


## fogelbise

> OK. I have revised the rules with some other Competitors and come up with some "compromises" and changes. It will change the way we score things like crazy. Will post it when we are done with it, but it should make everyone very happy.  <-<- Maybe not that happy. <-<- this happy.



Sensei, what is the SAO Menu? Also, thank you for being so flexible after putting in all that work setting up the rules and point system!!

----------


## FryingMan

The SAO menu is a "computer menu" that you summon and dismiss and use to control the dream.

----------


## FryingMan

> Those who use alarm DEILD could easily get 10 Lds in a chain if they had the time. I have no idea if they should all count as seperate events. This morning I set my alarm for 2 hours before I really needed to wake, with a 9 minute snooze. I hit a DEILD almost every time, but each was a small petty LD not nearly as cool as any one of my non-alarm based LDs. I do it just for fun and because I love the feeling of transitioning. 
> One problem is the limited recall because having so many micro LDs in a row makes them all sort of blend together. In a sense I really just had a long LD with fading in and out. I am not sure if a chain like this would warrent full points for each. No idea the best way to handle it.
> Perhaps if each section is clear enough to be a distinct good DJ entry with multiple events they could count as full LDs, but at some point they are not truelly distinct seperate events in my opinion. Good luck deciding the best approach to that.
> 
> *I would like to propose a simple rule. Only 3 LDs a night can count for full points. Beyond that you would just get say 3 bonus points for each extra LD. You would score the best LD regardless of order or style/method.*



I've got the time, but I've never gotten this to work.  It is not "easy."   For one thing, I can take upwards of 40 minutes or more to fall asleep sometimes, even with all my new fangled back-to-sleep skills.    Anything, once you're skilled enough, is "easy."   Maybe it's easy after 26 years and a LDing supercomputer for a brain with all your dream yoga skills, but after 1 year, it still seems entirely impossible.

But hey, that's why we have 3 tiers!   Join up to tier 3, and kick ass with your DEILD powers!

(Although I happen to know the DEILDing scoring, and the scoring in general is changing pretty drastically...wait for it)

Does make me want to keep trying though, since I'd love to be able to choose oodles of "little" LDs in addition to the major long ones.

edit:
Just noticed the fight an enemy option! WHOOHOO, McCoys, hope you enjoy the taste of lightsaber!

----------


## Nfri

> Nfri
> 5 points total. 
> Because I believe that tier 3 being who they are supposed to be, already have their.technique down, so if that involves or doesn't involve WBTB I don't want to favor one. Also some of them never stabilize or RC in a traditional sense. I (for instance) check the stabilty of the dream and raise it only if needed. So at this point it becomes personal preferance to RC or stabilize. Also, if it is too unstable, lots might just say "screw it" and DEILD. Interact with DC, most people in tier 3 have had their LDs "even out" a bit. Some people for instance never ever see DCs in lucids (note summoning DC still counts as points if they want a DC). Others have evened out the oposite wayand always see DCs. Interacting with certain DCs will even get them lucid. Hope this makes sense.



Well... okay.... this make sense... but I'm going to kick your ass anyway  :tongue2:  

My thoughs about deild: you know, this method is the easiest one of wilds, if  you have the suitable conditions... So I don't think that it's good idea to promote deilders. :/


1) mass telekinesis
2) go throught a solid object
3) teleport

----------


## Sensei

Sivason, we think we already found a way to fix the "DEILD problem"  :tongue2:  If this competition gets crazy, then we will try and fix it again next time, but the rules need to be put up soon since for some, the competition starts tomorrow. Thank you for your input.

Nfri.
You had better bring your A game. I got a new skill!  :wink2:

----------


## JoannaB

3 step tasks:
Basic Summoning (for example: chocolate in my pocket)
Eat Something (Hopefully chocolate)
Teleport (I would love to get to the Taj Mahal)

Personal Task: I really want to do something with a dragon, either summon one or become one, and either befriend and ride it, or if I am a dragon then fly in dragon shape - that would be so cool

----------


## ThreeCat

3 step task:

Basic summoning (phone in my pocket, for example, or teammate)
Put hand through solid object
Pass through solid object

Personal task: full transformation (any animal, though leaning towards dragon or tree)

When I said being nice to DCs, I envisioned facing frightening or threatening DCs w/ nonviolence, and not just being nice to DCs who are already neutral or friendly.  So night before last i tricked a violent mob into thinking we were friends from high school. Dream ended with us partying. Anyways, based on RPG law (at least old school planescape: torment rules) a hero should be able to beat the game without killing anyone!  Just sayin  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Sensei,  I think Im going to puss out of this one. Ive got some personal stuff and other dreaming projects so Im feeling spread a bit thin. Its actually gotten me a little cranky. Sorry, maybe Ill catch the next one. Good luck to all.

----------


## Sensei

:Crying:  xanous, how could you? 

I guess I'll have to change the teams a bit.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

It is here.
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...mpetition.html

----------

